# Help cleaning burned stainless pot



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My DH was re-heating some meatballs and sauce, and "forgot" about them. My stainless steel pot is BLACK inside and I've been soaking it two days in various things including Calgon with hot water, bleach water, and am not sure what to try next. Its still black. Suggestions please!
I really like this little pot!
backwoods


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

In the past this has happened to me also..... I usually add water, and some dish soap, put it back on the burner to boil off..... if that doesn't work, I use a Pampered Chef stoneware scrubber (those maroon things that come with pizza stones and such)...... 

Good luck.....


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

I have to assume your pots are all stainless steel and don't have a Teflon type of coating on them.

Use a Brillo or S.O.S pad and scouring powder. You might want to try soaking the pot with powdered Dishwasher soap before you start and heating water in it is a very good idea... Then scrub, scrub and scrub... might even need to use a few steel wool pads. If you have a dishwasher, after you've scrubbed the pot almost clean, more of the burned area will come off in the dishwasher. It might take you a few times scrubbing the pot, using it, scrubbing again, using it, but it will get clean.. I also find that if I heat my pot with a solution of my hand made soap, for some reason the burned comes off easier... but could be I'm not burning them like I use to either.

I use to do a lot of entertaining and those pots got a good work-out! Stains that I never thought would ever come off, did and after 30+ years, they still look almost new, including the one that stuck to the electric burner, it was that bad, though I have to admit, the pot did warp a little :shrug:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Warm water with baking soda in it and let it stand. Rewarm the water when it gets cold. Let it stand. Scrub and repeat.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

As asked before: Are the pots Teflon or non-stick coated? If not; scrape all the burned on food off you can with a stiff plastic scraper; wash the pot with soapy water to get rid of any grease; "sand" the inside of the pot with Wet or Dry auto body sand paper. This is available in most auto supply stores; hardware stores; Home Depot; Lowes and some lumber yards. By an assortment pack of 5 if you can. This will give you one sheet each of paper from course to very fine. If you can't buy the assortment pack, buy one 240 grit; 320 grit and a 400. The higher the number the finer the grit.

Use it wet with a little dish detergent and a little water. The soap will keep the grit from clogging with the burned on food. All it takes is "elbow grease" and time. But in the end you will save a good pot. I use the same method to "save" a rusted hand tool or saws I buy at yard sales or flea markets. This paper can be dried and saved to use again. BTW 1: This method works on aluminum cookware also. BTW 2: I have used this method to help resurrect a rusted cast iron pot. Best to ya, NJ Rich :dance:


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Will that work if the black is on the outside of the pot? I have a pretty (was pretty) stainless steel skillet with teflon coating. The inside is fine, but the outside looks like he stuck it in a campfire - black and orange heat marks going from the bottom up. I haven't been able to find any way to get them to come off. Maybe I just need to scrub even more????

Tracey Mouse


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I put water and baking soda and boil it. That gets some of the black stuff loose.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The outside of the pot can be cleaned the same way as I described for the inside. However ......., there is no way of keeping the shiny surface of the original pot using this method. Scratch makes will certainly show. If there is no other method that works for you and you are not worried about the looks of the outside use the finest grit wet or dry. The finest I have found in hardware stores locally is 400 but I am sure the body shops use a much finer grit. Go to an auto parts store and ask them.

Let all of us know how this worked for you. Best, NJ Rich


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

if it is just stainless steel....and not coated then what I use is a bit of steelwool and soapy water....I have been known to use Ajax or Comet with the steel wool

if you dont mind the chemicals soo much, Easy Off (oven Cleaner) will take it off....make sure that the area is WELL ventilated and make certain to wash all residue off of the pot.

Rachel


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone, for all the great suggestions! My pot is all stainless, inside and out, with a double bottom. After soaking in dishwasher detergent & hot water, then heated vinegar/water to a boil, then dumped that and scraped off the excess black gunk. After that I tried Brillo, but it didn't do much. So finally... drum roll here... I used Bar Keeper's Friend stainless steel polish. (Much like Comet) It looks good as new now! I'm SOOO happy! Like I said, I LOVE my stainless steel pots!!!!!
THANKS to ALL!!!
backwoods


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Yay! Glad it worked!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I love Bar Keeper's Friend.. great for the bathtub. Great for everything and it is ony a dollar at the Family Dollar.


----------

